# Lifestyles & Discussion > Freedom Living >  Make Your Own Soy Milk

## Kludge

*#%&!@)( "form-saver." It does nothing. I had abbreviated instructions made up... Now, I have just the thread title. Oh, well.

"If you regularly drink soy milk, making it is an easy process and requires only dried soy beans, water, a piece of muslin/flour sack cloth, and a few standard kitchen tools. You do have to let the dried beans soak for several hours, but the active time involved in making the soy milk is around 10-15 minutes.

..."

Video & article on this can be found @ http://feeds.gawker.com/~r/lifehacke...r-own-soy-milk

----------


## pcosmar

Soy milk? 

How about cat milk.
http://italychronicles.com/cats-milk-mozzarella/


http://www.burleson-arabians.com/cats_milk.htm

----------


## Todd

awesome Kludge....

Almond milk is good too and very easy to make.

----------

